# Quick Analysis: Fedor vs Hendo



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Last night showed me that Fedor is/was a true light heavy weight fighting in the HW division his entire career. Think about this can Hendo or any other LHW acomplish what he did at that division. Fedor is one of the few who should fight at both divisions especiallly if he wants to rejuvenate his career and I vehemently detest fighters cutting weight. Truth is Fedor isn't a big HW at all. He looked smaller than Hendo or at least comparable in size. The fact that Hendo clinched em against the cage showed me the strength was the same. 

The same attributes that made Fedor fearless and a formidable killer in the cage/ring also interestingly led to his downfall.

1.) Werdum - overzealous in his attack on the ground
2.) Big Foot - he tried to land that home run shot in the 
2nd round which enabled Big Foot to take the double leg and land the GNP from HELL which I might add that nobody could have withstood...other than Fedor. 
3.) Fedor was winning the stand up (exception of the left counter hook early on by Hendo.) Then in classic Fedor fashion he recklessly went in with wild shots rather than picking his shots carefully.
- Dan clearly was wary of his power shots although as usual he was game to exchange. 

This shows me that maybe Fedor never really had a game plan to begin with for ANY OF HIS PREVIOUS fights. Which is crazy because that's how skillful and instinctual he is.
All of his fights are the same. He rarely changes tactics. He comes out throwing wild looping bombs, clinches, goes for takedowns, GNPs, or tries for submissions. Ther's no real strategy employed which makes it all the more impressive un impressive depending on how you look at it. 

Final note: He's plagued with the Chuck Liddell syndrome and that he never really sparred or trained with top notched fighters other than his brother. I've seen sparse footage of him grappling with Overeem, but that's about it. 

For all the haters Fedor isn't over rated when his past accomplishments speak for itself. In this game nothing lasts forever.
- Pride HW champ
- undefeated for nearly a decade
- 5x ***** champion
- defeated FIVE UFC ex-champs with ease 

Where does Fedor go from here...

Werdum rematch would be good, otherwise a resurgence in the UFC will give him new found interest. I'd put money on him against any HW cuz now he'll be the underdog which is pretty crazy. That's MMA for ya. There's no other sport out there where ones' career trajectory can swing like a pendulum. 

*Final notes*
Chuck needed to retire because he was getting KTFO...BADLY!
Wand's getting there because he's in a similar situation.
Big Nog is one of the MOST battle scarred veterans. His body and face has aged considerably.
Mirko is getting hurt as well as is no longer the killer he once was.
Randy retired.

All of em were getting KOed repeatedly. Last night was Fedor's first time. He still has plenty of mileage. 

Lets hope for the RETURN OF "THE LAST EMPEROR" inside the UFC. No M-1 bullshit, just a chance for him to redeem himself.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

I would like to see Fedor fight a couple people in the UFC. I really don't see it happening though.


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

No_Mercy, the best what I've read till now about the man.

I would like to add the following:

I think there are 2 problems with Fedor:
FIRST: He is not "MENTALLY" prepared to loose, and he lost all of those fights after the fall to Werdum! He seems to me a very sensitive guy and he has no Mental coach that made him recover from that lose. I don't think he even thought about what will happen if he looses, so when he lost to Werdum, he was SHOCKED! And because of being so sensitive he didn't know what to do just hang the gloves when he was stopped against Big Foot. The way he reacted to that was definetly a way of a very humble and sensitive guy (regardless of what he is in the ring). All the big sports today use a psychological doctor, or any one that can help prepare you mentally. Fedor has nothing from that. At least from what I've seen till now.

SECOND: Since his first day in MMA he uses the same fighting approach. I even once heard it from him in an interview that he goes to fights with ZERO GAME PLANS! With the sport evolving today, and fighters preparing plans to dissemble their opponents, it was wrong that he fought the same his entire career, and went to all of his fights with no game plan. Henderson is a veteran and a very great one too, going there into the ring without a game plan against him was totally wrong of Fedor. I really don't know what his managers do? Why don't they tell him what he's doing is wrong for his sake? Why they leave him like that! I'm sure today that he has the worst management in the whole MMA history. They are supposed to help him, advice him not just gather money 

I really wish DW gives Fedor an open door to the UFC, as I'm sure just like you, that if he only works on game plans and strategies, then he will knock the hell out of the whole UFC HW stack of fighters even Cain himself!


Finally, I really wish that referees study the fighters before they enter the ring. Because we all know that Fedor has never been knocked out, so giving the man 2 or 3 seconds further then ringing the bell would have been fair. Specially when you know that this guy hasn't been stun and faded out in his entire career!

For all the Fedor fans (me #1) I say Hard luck, and I really wish the Last Emperor doesn't call it the end


----------



## astrallite (Mar 14, 2010)

If Fedor was training in a camp like Jackson's people would be saying he was still GOAT today. Remember most of Cain's fights have been at 230lbs (and not exactly cut either).


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

rul3z said:


> No_Mercy, the best what I've read till now about the man.
> 
> I would like to add the following:
> 
> ...


Appreciate the feedback. It's certainly surreal what happened these last three fights. 
He'll be back...

Well I'm going to end this with one of my favorites quotes from him. 

*
"Years ago we hardly had anything to eat. Now I earn more money and I see every opponent as a man that tries to put me back to that poorer period. That man has to be eliminated."

Emelianenko, Fedor*


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Good points. Someone mentioned the mentality aspect and I agree. I'll take it a bit further and say due to his religious beliefs "gods will" and all maybe when he lost it shook his faith or his belief in being God's warrior.

The game plan he had wasn't good at all but come to think of it, he does always go in with the same game plan. Brawling with Dan at the start of the first round is suicide, everyone knows that. You have to tire Hendo first.


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

It's a little crazy that people say he's done after losing 3 times in a row. Realistically, he was undefeated in his first 33 fights so for crying out loud allow the man a few losses. In 2 of these 3 losses, he knocked werdum and Hendo to the ground before getting overly eager and losing. 
Point is, with the possible exception of the Bigfoot fight, the man has never been defeated in a way where his opponent seemed superior. What other fighter other than GSP can say that? 

I know he has a lot more left and I really hope that he comes back. Just imagine how deadly he could be if he trained at Greg Jackson's... damn.


----------



## suffersystem (Feb 4, 2007)

rul3z said:


> No_Mercy, the best what I've read till now about the man.
> 
> I would like to add the following:
> 
> ...




I find this interesting, because IMO that would've worked against Fedor then. Guy has never been KO'd, and was just KO'd, best reason of them all to stop the fight.


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

No_Mercy said:


> Well I'm going to end this with one of my favorites quotes from him.
> 
> *
> "Years ago we hardly had anything to eat. Now I earn more money and I see every opponent as a man that tries to put me back to that poorer period. That man has to be eliminated."
> ...


I really hope he does, damn can't stand watching a year of fights with no Fedor match in one of them 

I hope he gets back, but moves to Greg Jackson's camp.


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

Soakked said:


> Good points. Someone mentioned the mentality aspect and I agree. I'll take it a bit further and say due to his religious beliefs "gods will" and all maybe when he lost it shook his faith or his belief in being God's warrior.
> 
> The game plan he had wasn't good at all but come to think of it, he does always go in with the same game plan. Brawling with Dan at the start of the first round is suicide, everyone knows that. You have to tire Hendo first.


If your a believer and get shocked with a lose, and say that I'm no longer Gods Worrier? Then I don't think your a believer ! Faith means you believe in God in whats Good and What appears to you as Bad. Not seeking only good things. Plus, who knows, it might be for his sake he had those loses.

Hendo is a great fighter, that is a fact, and for me he is a true legend of the sport. But, if only Fedor had a good game plan, he could of took him out without the need to tier him down.


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

MMAnWEED said:


> It's a little crazy that people say he's done after losing 3 times in a row. Realistically, he was undefeated in his first 33 fights so for crying out loud allow the man a few losses. In 2 of these 3 losses, he knocked werdum and Hendo to the ground before getting overly eager and losing.
> Point is, with the possible exception of the Bigfoot fight, the man has never been defeated in a way where his opponent seemed superior. What other fighter other than GSP can say that?
> 
> *I know he has a lot more left and I really hope that he comes back. Just imagine how deadly he could be if he trained at Greg Jackson's... damn.*


I really wish he takes that move. And DW opens the UFC doors for him, and stop talking about the guy trash that he himself doesn't believe!


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

No_Mercy said:


> Appreciate the feedback. It's certainly surreal what happened these last three fights.
> He'll be back...
> 
> Well I'm going to end this with one of my favorites quotes from him.
> ...


That quote has lost its meaning, today i think he lost his motivation to fight. Back then he was fighting for something. Today he can retire and have enough money to last him 4 life times.


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

suffersystem said:


> I find this interesting, because IMO that would've worked against Fedor then. Guy has never been KO'd, and was just KO'd, best reason of them all to stop the fight.


No, that would mean, give the guy a couple of seconds. Not ring the bell!


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Fedor is a head hunter, if he waited a few second and did not jump on Henderson like he always has he would have won. Dude needs to retire or change his style/camp.


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

marcthegame said:


> That quote has lost its meaning, today i think he lost his motivation to fight. Back then he was fighting for something. Today he can retire and have enough money to last him 4 life times.


I really don't think its motivation, becoz we all saw how he goes crazy to finish the fights from the start but got caught. I think its:

1- Terrible management from his managers,
2- No Mental preparations for a lose, or for approaching a fight after a lost that came after a decade.


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

marcthegame said:


> Fedor is a head hunter, if he waited a few second and did not jump on Henderson like he always has he would have won. Dude needs to retire or change his style/camp.


100%

I really wish he moves to Greg Jackson's, or at least go to some place where he trains with fighters that are currently competing, not go to Netherlands and train with Arnesto Hoost. Man what can that fela do to you today?


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

rul3z said:


> I really don't think its motivation, becoz we all saw how he goes crazy to finish the fights from the start but got caught. I think its:
> 
> 1- Terrible management from his managers,
> 2- No Mental preparations for a lose, or for approaching a fight after a lost that came after a decade.


I don't think its his manager as they don't effect his fight. Its has to be number 2, add that in with the pressure and the media it would kill you. The man did fight under the radar for years. MMA is so big now that he is getting heat from everywhere.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

rul3z said:


> 100%
> 
> I really wish he moves to Greg Jackson's, or at least go to some place where he trains with fighters that are currently competing, not go to Netherlands and train with Arnesto Hoost. Man what can that fela do to you today?


ya true, remember penn how he was always in always training in his Hawaii, now he has moved his camp to the main land he looks better than ever.


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

marcthegame said:


> I don't think its his manager as they don't effect his fight. Its has to be number 2, add that in with the pressure and the media it would kill you. The man did fight under the radar for years. MMA is so big now that he is getting heat from everywhere.


Yes the pressure is high for sure, I admit that. But his managers where responsible for not signing with the UFC when PRIDE went down. He would still have being competing with some great fighters and get keen to the hype, and media that surrounds him.


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

marcthegame said:


> ya true, remember penn how he was always in always training in his Hawaii, now he has moved his camp to the main land he looks better than ever.


Yes, with the sport evolving, you have to change style, plans, and even the mates you work with.

I really hope there will be someone so close and faithful to him, and tells him not to hang the gloves, hendo is 40 now, and still competing at a top level. Fedor can do that too, and even better IMO.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

rul3z said:


> If your a believer and get shocked with a lose, and say that I'm no longer Gods Worrier? Then I don't think your a believer ! Faith means you believe in God in whats Good and What appears to you as Bad. Not seeking only good things. Plus, who knows, it might be for his sake he had those loses.
> 
> Hendo is a great fighter, that is a fact, and for me he is a true legend of the sport. But, if only Fedor had a good game plan, he could of took him out without the need to tier him down.


Even a person of Mother Teresa's caliber questions their faith at times, it's called being human. It's a tight slope and everyone deals with their beliefs in different ways. You be far fetched to find two Catholics that believe the same thing lol. Who knows what goes on in a person's head, we can only speculate.


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

Lots of excellent posts in this thread (finally a place where there's no hate) :thumb02:

Fedor could have finished the fight with Henderson in the same way he lost the very fight if he didn't dive in recklessly. Dan is a beast and can catch anyone with that H bomb.

I respect him having his beliefs and faith, it makes us human and gives us motivation and reasons to live/strive forward in hard times.

Fedor with a great camp (Jackson or possibly guys from Europe) would pay massive dividends and with a drop to LHW, would rejuvenate his spirits. I still think he could be relevant at HW, but it's extremely hard giving up that kind of weight/size advantage.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I reviewed the fight a second time before writing this. Fedor had a ton of missed opportunities especially in the end. Punches that narrowly missed Hendo's head by inches. This is the same "killer" in pride. Got me thinking...most Pride fighters fought with instincts; Fedor, Shogun, Wand, Mirko, etc. None of em really ever implemented a game plan other than maybe Big Nog (take down then submission.) AT LEAST Fedor still fights the same way and for us fans puts on a show. No feeling out process, no waiting, no hesitation, kill or be killed. 

What he left behind is the BLUEPRINT to becoming a champion and even more important to stay as one for the better part of the decade. Stoic, poised, and fearless. These are the traits that he represents. 

Suppose like all emperors before em...

*All things must come to an end, even for the immortals. *


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

Soakked said:


> Even a person of *Mother Teresa's caliber* questions their faith at times, it's called being human. It's a tight slope and everyone deals with their beliefs in different ways. You be far fetched to find two Catholics that believe the same thing lol. Who knows what goes on in a person's head, we can only speculate.


I don't question my beliefs


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

Big_Charm said:


> Lots of excellent posts in this thread (finally a place where there's no hate) :thumb02:
> 
> Fedor could have finished the fight with Henderson in the same way he lost the very fight if he didn't dive in recklessly. Dan is a beast and can catch anyone with that H bomb.
> 
> ...


Yes, he went for that fast finish, and against who? A veteran of the sport! and a real clever one if not the best!

I think he needs to change the camp and his training partners to get to know new things. Training for more than 15 years with the same guys, same camp, same everything for sure will reach a limit.

I totally disagree with you about moving to the LHW, and I still think he can finish even Big Fool Silva if he only goes out there with a plan, not just "Hang and Bang"


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

No_Mercy said:


> I reviewed the fight a second time before writing this. Fedor had a ton of missed opportunities especially in the end. Punches that narrowly missed Hendo's head by inches. This is the same "killer" in pride. Got me thinking...most Pride fighters fought with instincts; Fedor, Shogun, Wand, Mirko, etc. None of em really ever implemented a game plan other than maybe Big Nog (take down then submission.) AT LEAST Fedor still fights the same way and for us fans puts on a show. *No feeling out process, no waiting, no hesitation, kill or be killed*.
> 
> What he left behind is the BLUEPRINT to becoming a champion and even more important to stay as one for the better part of the decade. *Stoic, poised, and fearless*. These are the traits that he represents.
> 
> ...


Yes, its really the game plan + the mental thing that made him loose those 3 fights. Those in bold what makes me can't stand to see a year of MMA without a FEDOR fight 

He really has the heart of a LION, and the power of an Emperor. I really just hope, hope, hope he doesn't hang his gloves yet. He can get back and destruct the whole HW class again, just like the old days.


----------



## Nomale (Apr 22, 2007)

I don't really get all the "if he did/didn't... he would have won". What you're implying is if he wasn't Fedor he would have won, no?

I'm a long time fedor fan but as someone in another thread said, these losses put him and his career in kind of a different perspective. All three losses were in my mind not flukes. Yes he got wreckless to finish against Werdum but that's how he fights. And he got submitted fair and square. Bigfoot won due to size and strength advantages backed up with excellent technique. Against Hendo i got surprised when Hendo scrambled and made Fedor lose position which was followed by the ko. To manage to get dominant positions was one of the things I've considered Fedor being the best at.

He wasn't overrated if you have realistic viewpoints. He just isn't the overlord some tried to see him as.


----------

